# Spearfishing report 5/23 jacks, cobia



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Had some out of town friends in town who wanted to dive so we threw together a very last minute trip, met up with Ed (submariner, who fished) and headed out about 1330 to the Oriskany. Water was fairly clear, lots of fish (jacks, grouper, mingos) didn't see one red snapper! We shot a couple of Almaco jacks each and headed up. 

Headed over to another wreck and headed down about 1830. 
Since it was almost dark, I couldn't see a dang thing past 100 ft so I never made it to bottom like I planned. I just hung out on the horizontal about 75 ft and watched the jacks swim by and Nick and Jenn looking around. Out of nowhere, mixed in with the jacks, is a giant remora! No wait, that's a cobia! He came right by me, offered a good broadside shot through the gills and the battle was on. I handed nick the gun, warrped my leg around the anode and pulled him to me while he was kicking and thrashing like a crazy fish. Got my hand on the spear shaft and then rammed my hand into his gills just as the spear fell out! I'm hangin on to the fish with one hand and he's going nuts and Nick manages to get his stringer through the fish before I lose my grip on him. Jennifer keeps the gun from floating away at this point. Great team effort by all! He's not the biggest cobia I've ever seen, but a good one in my book and my first one taken spearfishing so I'm pleased. That was on my "fish to spear list" for 2011. The dolphins were really neat, they were squealing and squeaking up a storm and came close enough to touch. I'm glad they didn't ram me!

Here are a few pics.

Nick and Jennifer with some of their fish









Scamp on the homemade jig (he went back to his home)









Ed's homemade popper with cuda attachment


















Dolphins (sorry they are blurry, they were swimming fast!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a blast. Very cool how everyone worked together on that cobia!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool trip. Good job on the cobia


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Good job on the cobia; my favorite fish to spear.


----------

